
Artists Hijack MoMA with AR Art Exhibition - Artnome
https://www.artnome.com/news/2019/10/25/artists-hijack-moma-with-ar-art-exhibition
======
sawaruna
Akihiko Taniguchi, featured in the article, is great. An example of their fun
work:

[https://vimeo.com/261521572](https://vimeo.com/261521572)

~~~
Artnome
Love it! Haden't seen that video, thanks for sharing. The noodle record is
priceless!

------
zbentley
Yet another case in which William Gibson proved eerily prescient. While not
quite the same, this exhibit evokes a lot of the themes of his 2007 novel
_Spook Country_ (the whole trilogy of which it was second is fantastic!),
which was written before AR/VR tech was anywhere near as advanced as it is
today.

